# What do you think of Gymboree(classes)?



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Im really wondering where I can take my dd who is 18 months old to meet some other kids her age. We did the park all summer but now its too cold for the park and honestly I worry that she doesnt have any contact with kids her age. Im worried that she is lonely and lacking stimulation that only other kids her age can give her. She has 2 cousins that she sees every once in awhile who are 3 and 7 but the 3yo is a bully to her. Well they are moving to our city next month so Im sure they'll see each other more but I dont want her only playmate to be twice as old and a bully to boot.
Ahh my question..what do you think or know about Gymboree classes? We have a Gymboree a few minutes away and Ive gone by and the kids look like they are having a good time. Is it very structured for kids her age? Did your kids make friendships that lasted outside of the class? Are the people who go there really snooty and cliquish?:LOL
Any ideas for what I can do here? Am I overly worried about nothing? Are friendships important at this age?


----------



## L.J. (Nov 20, 2001)

We did Gymboree and my son really enjoyed it. Every class & every Gymboree would be different -- so, like any group, there are all kinds of people who go. I would also guess, that since "mainstream" is exactly that, you would probably not find as many like-minded parents in a Gymboree class.

As for the friendship thing. My experience is that 18 month olds don't really "make friends" and don't even really "interact" with other kids all that much.

Even in Gymboree, you're kinda doing your own thing and kinda doing some large group things. My son didn't really meet any kids there. I don't think the kids really interacted with each other at all during the class.

It was great place for him to move his body, try new things & get some experience of being in a group, sitting & listening, etc. (Not that he did it very often) but at least he was exposed to it.

If you want to find friends for you child, I would look more for a playgroup where it is the same people in a smaller setting so they are more apt to interact together. If you can't find one, you could start one. A smaller group that is meant for interaction will more likely get the results you are looking for whereas the gymboree is really more about your child doing physical things individually.

Hope I've been helpful.


----------



## LilMamiBella (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by L.J._
> *We did Gymboree and my son really enjoyed it. Every class & every Gymboree would be different -- so, like any group, there are all kinds of people who go. I would also guess, that since "mainstream" is exactly that, you would probably not find as many like-minded parents in a Gymboree class.
> 
> As for the friendship thing. My experience is that 18 month olds don't really "make friends" and don't even really "interact" with other kids all that much.
> ...


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

I take my 17 mo ds to gymboree play and he really likes it. It is mostly unstructured play. And he does like the structure that they do have (a song or two for the intro, then toys and parachute time, bubbles and a few songs at the end) for the most part. . but sometimes he runs off and that's fine too.

There seem to be all types of parents there.

I take my 3 yo dd to gymboree art and that is completely structured. she loves it and I think it's great, too.

My 3 yo also goes to preschool, so I don't think I'll sign her up for gymboree again, but I plan to take ds to gymboree music next.

I would also suggest going to a free class and checking it out.

My biggest complaint is the inflexibility gymboree offers. If you miss a class, you can make it up THAT same week, but that's it. I wish it were more of a "punchcard" system. It's expensive so I hate to miss it and sometimes it stresses me out!

Have you considered gymnastics? I considered that too but ds is a bit young (they have to be 2 around here). Maybe next fall. Also, check your community education center. . . the one in our town has many offerings for kids.


----------



## LilMamiBella (Nov 13, 2002)

My biggest complaint is the inflexibility gymboree offers. If you miss a class, you can make it up THAT same week, but that's it. I wish it were more of a "punchcard" system. It's expensive so I hate to miss it and sometimes it stresses me out!

I guess all gymboree classes are different. We've missed 5 classes and I haven't been pressured to make these classes up. They have a class everyday but Sunday so I can go anytime I need to. If I need to come two times in one week it isn't a problem.


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

I really would rather her get into something more structured but fun. The youngest place I have found for gymnastics is 18 months here. I think they must run around and maybe bounce assisted on the trampoline. Ill call to find out more. I was a level 5 gymnast in middle school. I don't ever remember seeing kids that small where I took gymnastics







Maybe I'll try to find a dance or swim class. I just want to instill a like of physical activity and for her to at least interact with kids her own age.


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

There is some structure to gymboree, and definitely lots of interaction with other kids (in an 18 mo kind of way). The preview class is free.

I completely understand what you mean about instilling a like of physical activity.


----------



## luckylady (Jul 9, 2003)

DD also goes to Gymboree play, music and I teach the art class on Satudays (the owner is a friend of mine). DD LOVES it. There is also Little Gym which is more gymnastic oriented, and check your local Rec center for other activities - our park & rec centers are awesome - and affordable.

and OT - about 18 month olds not playing together, My DD does. She has a best friend and they play chase together, play with their stuffed animals together (make them say HI and kiss, it's really adorable) - they hug each other and give one another eskimo kisses - they have known one another since they were 6 months old and see each other 4-5 times a week. Maybe that's why?


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

We don't have gymboree here, but I have heard good things about it. I've never had my son involved in a formal playgroup, but I'm getting to the point where I think it would be good for him.

He does enjoy the nursery at church for 2 hours on Sundays and he plays with his cousins every couple weeks or so. I'm looking into storytime at our library. Here they do much more than reading stories, they have dress up days, and do a craft each time.

Even going to the park weekly at the same time you might find other parents on a similar schedule, or call some friends with kids the same ages and set up play dates at the park or alternate houses.


----------



## QueeTheBean (Aug 6, 2002)

I did gymboree with my oldest from when he was really really little til he was about 18 months, I think? I did it just so that I could meet other moms and develop a relationship outside the classes. That never really happened, even though I am a pretty friendly person. I think the classes are REALLY expensive & that there may be other options. (That said, I really did enjoy the activitities & songs--it is a lot of fun--just not what *I* was looking for).

Have you looked into a local MOMS Club? This was a life-saver for me. It is for SAHMs (I don't know if you are or not)--their website is www.momsclub.org. My local club has about 65 moms & their kids. We have a calendar of activities of all kinds. I am busy all the time & have met lots of great people.


----------



## carminex (May 24, 2002)

DD LOVED gymboree! We got to know the Moms a bit too.


----------



## lovebugmama (May 23, 2003)

I don't know if you have it in your area, but I take my 9 mo. ds and my sister takes her 2 yr old to Music Together class. It is wonderful for both ages. It is somewhat structured in that we sing the same songs to begin the class and end it. There are also always songs where we dance, where we play instruments and always a quiet song, though the particular songs in the middle of the class vary weekly.

It is a little touchy feely, so you might have a little better luck finding like-minded people. It is a lot of fun for the kids, it gets you a little more loosened up (moms have to participate and show that they are having fun since kids are learning by example) and your kids are truly learning about different types of music, dance, rhythms, etc.

We love it and you can really see ds "getting" it week by week. It also comes with a cd and a book of the songs used during each "semester" with info, suggestions on using the class content at home and how you can expand on what you're learning.

Obviously, we're impressed, because I'm rambling.


----------



## LiamnEmma (Nov 20, 2001)

We did Gymboree when ds was 21 months and dd was newborn (she just tagged along attached to me). I made some friends and so did ds and we liked it. But I found that by the time our initial 6 months was up (we purchased an unlimited session, so we generally went 3 times each week), ds was already outgrowing the equipment.

I heard lots of different things from different people regarding the classes, the teachers, etc., and it seems like the facilitator of the class can really make or break it. I know that I loved two of the women at our Gymboree but couldn't stand the third, so I can also see how that happens. I tended to avoid the classes I knew the third facilitated...

Now I take both my kids to My Gym and we all prefer that, and I've heard the same thing from many mothers who have had experience with both. There are more people out on the floor at all times, they have an actual program teaching gymnastics skills, they are ALWAYS more up and happy (at least, this is my experience). So if you're going to spend the money, look and see if you have one near you and try them both prior to making a decision.

It's fun though. I like taking them, and my kids look forward to it, and ds looked forward to Gymboree when we went there too.

Leah


----------



## kimbalicious (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi, never been to Gymboree, so I can't chime in on that. However, have you looked at your local public library offerings? Here in the Atlanta area they offer also sorts of playgroups and story times for the young ones. That way you can expose your 18mo to other kids for free.... just a thought.


----------

